# Corona and Turkey Season



## gtokid1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Season is rapidly approaching and I have closed my Hillsdale county camp.
First time ever no season for me, my partner will hunt in the thumb.
Anyone else skipping the spring hunt?


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

I see no reason to it's a solitary hunt .


----------



## 8pointfish (Dec 27, 2007)

I paid for my licence and i want that turkey meat in my freezer. Ill be out there by myself hunting. Unless the governor say I'm not allowed to go hunting, I'll be out there. If that happens I"ll want my damn money back.


----------



## Slick Trick40 (Nov 25, 2012)

No because I hunt alone 95%. I was gonna take a new turkey hunter this year but he seems uninterested now.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

I’ll be Turkey hunting but sounds like Turkey camp will be a bust. Which is super depressing.


----------



## noshow (Sep 24, 2010)

I drew 1st season for unit k mason county. I live near grand rapids and work as a nurse. I always go up to our property and stay at my dads since he lives there. Due to me working as a nurse I will be forfitting my license this yr because I would not want to take any kind of chance to bring anything near my father. He is mostly healthy but does have copd. You just never know and not worth the risk. There is always 3rd season and next yr.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

If they try and cancel turkey season I may forget to read/hear about it. It would be one thing if I was putting anyone at risk but while hunting I will be 400 yards from the nearest road and further from a house on private land. I’d be more social distant than at my house.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I will be hunting 200 miles from home.....at my other home, with my 2 buddies I hunt with every year, my wife and my son, and yes we all live under the same roof.
Flight


----------



## albuilder1 (Jan 7, 2006)

Just got this from the dnr. Guess i am staying home.
*April hunting and trapping opportunities*
Right now, under the “Stay Home, Stay Safe” Executive Order, you may leave the house to engage in outdoor activities like hunting and trapping, as long as you keep it local and always stay at least 6 feet from people who don't live in your household. For more on efforts to protect public health and safety, follow the DNR COVID-19 response page and Michigan.gov/Coronavirus.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

noshow said:


> I drew 1st season for unit k mason county. I live near grand rapids and work as a nurse. I always go up to our property and stay at my dads since he lives there. Due to me working as a nurse I will be forfitting my license this yr because I would not want to take any kind of chance to bring anything near my father. He is mostly healthy but does have copd. You just never know and not worth the risk. There is always 3rd season and next yr.


Thank you for using your head. It's just a turkey after all. I wish everyone shared your sense.


----------



## mortonspoint (Aug 19, 2003)

So you can hunt local, solo. My tag is for unit K and I'm in SE-MI. Not local. So travel to my camp is verboten. Can I get a refund for my tag and application fee? The State is restricting me, it's on them.


----------



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

mortonspoint said:


> So you can hunt local, solo. My tag is for unit K and I'm in SE-MI. Not local. So travel to my camp is verboten. Can I get a refund for my tag and application fee? The State is restricting me, it's on them.


I’m in the same boat. I want to switch to the May 0234 season since I can’t go up to my cabin for the April season.


----------



## Moparfitter (Dec 30, 2005)

How far is local?


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

If you can travel north to a state park I see no reason why you can’t travel north to hunt turkeys on federal land.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

No reason to skip. I’ll be in the woods opening day.


----------



## mortonspoint (Aug 19, 2003)

Friend asked a CO. They said same county that you live in is the general rule. Traveling "up-north" is not local.


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Yesterday the Gov. cracked down even harder on travel. Anyone that has a second or vacation home within the state has until midnight tonight 4/10 to travel and remain at this residence until the order on 4/30 expires. The first order wasn’t enforced very well so not sure how this will go but that’s the latest.


----------



## THE GAME WARDEN (May 6, 2010)

Is it just me or does anyone else see something wrong with this? I know I’m going to get excoriated for this but This is the United States of America people! They let me go to work everyday because I’m “essential”(hate that term), they trust me to go to the grocery store, the hardware store, for many the liquor store where you can buy booze and cigarettes that can kill you. Plus they don’t mind if I jump on an airplane yet they don’t trust me to go to the cabin that I own and pay taxes on or get in a boat with a friend ? Since when is it ok to allow our government to use the Constitution as a door mat? I know I know, I’m ignorant, selfish, and uniformed. I’m also very concerned for my country. It shouldn’t be wrong for me to express my concerns and question some of what I’m being told, especially when a lot of it is contradictory and changes almost daily. You don’t dare bring up the fact that best economy we’ve ever had and people’s livelihoods are being destroyed over this. If you do you’ll be called insensitive and accused of arguing money against lives. I know many who now will not have a job to go back to and some who have had their wages cut because of this approach. I’d say this is a discussion of lives versus lives. Please don’t get me wrong because I’ve taken it seriously, I’ve done my part, and I’m not a conspiracy theorist but I feel that maybe just maybe we are taking the wrong approach and perhaps there’s more to this story. If I accomplish anything through this I hope I at least provoke some thinking. 

On this Good Friday when we commemorate the death of our savior Jesus Christ, may 
God bless America


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

I'm walking out the back door and shooting a turkey


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

hypox said:


> I'm walking out the back door and shooting a turkey


----------



## Decker (Jul 10, 2019)

When I ask the wildlife division they told me local was within a hr drive but recommend to stay in your own county


----------



## Bowhunter2018 (Nov 7, 2018)

I’ll make a phone call Monday morning for everyone. I’ll post what I’m told after I talk to someone. Everyone have a great Easter. Stay Safe and God Bless!


----------



## Quackkiller (Sep 13, 2007)

I have to travel 21 miles one way to go hunting. It's in another county. That should be acceptable 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

I wanted to confirm that I was able to void a previously issued tag for a limited quota hunt and purchase the 0234 general hunt. I did it today. No issues.


----------



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

BeaverCreek said:


> Thank you for saying it, fellas. I *own *a Northern Michigan home that I will be traveling to next weekend for a turkey hunt. I'm not talking about renting a cabin or an AirBNB, this a home that I pay taxes on. I understand the need to close shopping malls, bars and sporting events, but it'll be a cold day in hell when I can't travel to my own property.
> 
> I'm a little disappointed that my fellow Michiganders are so easy to give up their civil liberties. If you think this is the last time we'll see one of these government mandated shutdowns, you're sadly mistaken.


It’s not about civil liberties. It’s about not spreading a disease around. And as much as it hurts, I’m doing my part to possibly save other people’s lives and not going to my cabin that I own.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

People are dying - healthy ones with no underlying conditions, and you're crying about a few weeks of restrictions. 

Walk through one hospital ICU. 

Ride along on an ambulance for a shift. 

Be forced to work outside your scope of practice with insufficient personal protective equipment. 

Try not being able to go in your house and hug your young children and wife for weeks with no end in sight. 

Until then, I hope everyone that disobeys gets a 1000 dollar ticket and misdemeanor scar on their record for their selfishness. 

Or how about just stop whining and shut up.


----------



## BeaverCreek (Oct 20, 2014)

kdogger said:


> It’s not about civil liberties. It’s about not spreading a disease around. And as much as it hurts, I’m doing my part to possibly save other people’s lives and not going to my cabin that I own.


you do you, my friend. But what’s the next step in preventing the spread of a virus that is killing far below 1% of the infected? 

Maybe tomorrow she adds to the order that homes in the more populated areas of the state are just too close together and the risk of infection is too high. Every other home is to be evacuated and the occupants are to be sent to FEMA camps until further notice. Ridiculous? Maybe. But three weeks ago we would have never dreamed that freedoms like taking your kid fishing on Lake St. Clair and purchasing vegetable seed would be illegal. 

This is the beginning of the nanny state. They saw how easy it was to shut down a country based on woefully inaccurate models and fear mongering.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm one of the lucky ones that can walk out my backdoor and Hunt 60 acres of woods,
I just ordered my license online I hope it gets here for the 18th
I am still working fortunately and unfortunately I wish I had paid time off that would make for a wonderful turkey season!

I've never hunted turkey with anyone my woods time is my solo time I really wouldn't have it any other way I love people but I love the woods & the solitude by myself way better!


----------



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

BeaverCreek said:


> you do you, my friend. But what’s the next step in preventing the spread of a virus that is killing far below 1% of the infected?
> 
> Maybe tomorrow she adds to the order that homes in the more populated areas of the state are just too close together and the risk of infection is too high. Every other home is to be evacuated and the occupants are to be sent to FEMA camps until further notice. Ridiculous? Maybe. But three weeks ago we would have never dreamed that freedoms like taking your kid fishing on Lake St. Clair and purchasing vegetable seed would be illegal.
> 
> This is the beginning of the nanny state. They saw how easy it was to shut down a country based on woefully inaccurate models and fear mongering.


You can purchase vegetable seed. You just have to go to a small enough store. Garden centers are closed at stores over the square foot requirement. You can also mail order seed.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Report after report of the numbers being off and not as high as they were expecting. Yes it’s a serious thing but we can’t just fold so easily. This will be the beginning of many more restrictions put on our lives. That scares me more than any disease ever could.


----------



## baycountyhunter (Apr 15, 2014)

Decker said:


> When I ask the wildlife division they told me local was within a hr drive but recommend to stay in your own county


Well my property is 150 miles away but that's an hour if you drive 150.


----------



## baycountyhunter (Apr 15, 2014)

Firefighter said:


> People are dying - healthy ones with no underlying conditions, and you're crying about a few weeks of restrictions.
> 
> Walk through one hospital ICU.
> 
> ...


You can't buy seeds to plant a garden but can go buy lottery tickets what this dumb Governor considers essential is anything revenue related for the State but screw everyone else. She's ******* done, she'll be gone in 22 if not sooner she needs to be recalled.

I hope everyone that gets their Constitutional rights violated sues the State.


----------



## baycountyhunter (Apr 15, 2014)

BeaverCreek said:


> you do you, my friend. But what’s the next step in preventing the spread of a virus that is killing far below 1% of the infected?
> 
> Maybe tomorrow she adds to the order that homes in the more populated areas of the state are just too close together and the risk of infection is too high. Every other home is to be evacuated and the occupants are to be sent to FEMA camps until further notice. Ridiculous? Maybe. But three weeks ago we would have never dreamed that freedoms like taking your kid fishing on Lake St. Clair and purchasing vegetable seed would be illegal.
> 
> This is the beginning of the nanny state. They saw how easy it was to shut down a country based on woefully inaccurate models and fear mongering.


Some people are just too dumb to realize they are taking your civil rights away. I've also worked the last three weeks near hospitals it's not as bad as they are making it out they are not filling the beds they were scaring us to believe would happen. If people have health issues they need to protect themselves by being careful but to destroy an economy which will lead to more deaths than the virus is outright stupid.


----------



## woodsrider (Feb 6, 2009)

So from where you were working you could see in the hospitals and see they weren’t almost full? My wife works in a hospital and says it’s terrifying to see what’s going on. Hopefully no one you know gets sick and needs to go the hospital. But then again then the way you look at it there should be plenty of room.


----------



## baycountyhunter (Apr 15, 2014)

woodsrider said:


> So from where you were working you could see in the hospitals and see they weren’t almost full? My wife works in a hospital and says it’s terrifying to see what’s going on. Hopefully no one you know gets sick and needs to go the hospital. But then again then the way you look at it there should be plenty of room.


I was working in the hospital on the Covid floors. Governor dimwit also out of spite of Trump may be responsible for deaths of Michigan patients.
https://www.thenewamerican.com/usne...stance-on-covid-19-treatments-touted-by-trump

Any lawyers around should look at the timeline of when she banned it and the patients that died from Covid who asked for the drug but were refused have a lawsuit. They should sue her and the State for medical interference. 

I got serious issues when you can go buy a lottery ticket waiting in line in a cramp party store while she bans travel in a car by yourself going hunting by yourself. There is nothing essential about the lottery, if the government can sell gambling in a physical presence then the casinos should reopen. Stop and think about her stupid laws, you can get Covid while getting lottery where you come into contact with others more than going into the woods. How about last Friday you had to decide which place you want to stay. Another dumb idea so if someone in southern Michigan decides they want to go to their cottage to stay for a month. They will go to their cottage and will go out in the local area to shop. If they have Covid they will spread it getting food. This is more dangerous than someone going Turkey hunting where they don't go into contact with anybody else even if they had to travel 100 miles.


----------



## Mcduffee (Oct 17, 2018)

kdogger said:


> I’m in the same boat. I want to switch to the May 0234 season since I can’t go up to my cabin for the April season.


I emailed the dnr. He stated you can buy a tag anywhere in the state that are leftover in your area. I live in Oakland county and Drew first season in unit K also.


----------



## Bowhunter2018 (Nov 7, 2018)

I’ve decided that I’d stay home this weekend. I have to drive approx 86 miles to get to my property.I was just going to go there and hunt and come home the same day. I don’t need gas so there wouldn’t be any stopping at all. I hate to miss the opener but if 50 miles is the limit Or whatever it is I don’t need the headache if I do get stopped. Good luck everyone


----------



## Drakedog (Feb 28, 2019)

What if 5 miles or "whatever it is" was the limit and you did need gas. Would you be cool with that?


----------



## Bowhunter2018 (Nov 7, 2018)

Like I said I wouldn’t be stopping anywhere.Have a full tank of gas in my truck so no need to stop at all.I know what your asking but like I said no need for me to stop at all. I get gas at Costco or Sam’s club early in the morning anyway. I put my glove on when I do it. Then wash my hands with hand sanitizer when I’m done. And gas at Sam’s club and Costco is 98 cents right now.


----------



## Drakedog (Feb 28, 2019)

I wasn't alluding to the fact that you are irresponsible, my point was at what point would you be ok with being told what you can do ?


----------



## Bowhunter2018 (Nov 7, 2018)

Your governor basically told everyone what they can and cannot do. And yes I have a problem with it because I have my other house on the property to. But like I said I don’t need the headache if I do happen to get stopped. I’m a 53 year old grown adult and yes I have a problem with it. Especially since I won’t be near anyone or traveling with anyone. If you hunt good luck to you and everyone else.


----------



## baycountyhunter (Apr 15, 2014)

You should see the supplies they got stocked in the hospitals now. Cases of visors and masks with Ford printed on the boxes. That is one thing that we need to keep around is manufacturing, they turned their machinery over within a week's time and have stocked up hospitals with supplies. We need to get the hell away from China products.


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

I'll be hunting 12 mile drive in my county. I think a lot of people are overreacting if your by yourself in your vehicle obeying the rules your not going to get stopped. If your 4 or 5 guys in a truck driving 80 miles to turkey camp you may be looked at. Most police have better things to do. The reason for the boat motor issue is some people wouldn't use their heads and had to load their boat up with people whom they don't live with. The DNR jumped on it. So everybodys pissed at the Governor. She's trying to control the spread of the virus. I'll admit I'm not happy with everything she's done but if I can go Turkey Hunting that's a good thing.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Bowhunter2018 said:


> I’ve decided that I’d stay home this weekend. I have to drive approx 86 miles to get to my property.I was just going to go there and hunt and come home the same day. I don’t need gas so there wouldn’t be any stopping at all. I hate to miss the opener but if 50 miles is the limit Or whatever it is I don’t need the headache if I do get stopped. Good luck everyone


Go hunting there is no limit on how far you can go. Just be responsible and enjoy the hunt.


----------



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

baycountyhunter said:


> You can't buy seeds to plant a garden but can go buy lottery tickets what this dumb Governor considers essential is anything revenue related for the State but screw everyone else. She's ******* done, she'll be gone in 22 if not sooner she needs to be recalled.
> 
> I hope everyone that gets their Constitutional rights violated sues the State.


Just to be clear they only closed garden centers is big box stores over 50,000 square feet because city folk were crowding stores shopping out of boredom. Any ace hardware ore similar store can still sell seed. Seed sales are not banned. Hilarious we call some stuff fake news and then spread our own when it suits us.


----------



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

kdogger said:


> Just to be clear they only closed garden centers is big box stores over 50,000 square feet because city folk were crowding stores shopping out of boredom. Any ace hardware ore similar store can still sell seed. Seed sales are not banned. Hilarious we call some stuff fake news and then spread our own when it suits us.


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

woodsrider said:


> So from where you were working you could see in the hospitals and see they weren’t almost full? My wife works in a hospital and says it’s terrifying to see what’s going on. Hopefully no one you know gets sick and needs to go the hospital. But then again then the way you look at it there should be plenty of room.


My wife is an RN for Mid-Michigan Health she works in the Tri-Cities, her and several co-workers were given an extra 120 hours of Paid Time Off to use this year due to a lack of work. A lot of people are either choosing to avoid or required to avoid healthcare sites in anticipation of a crisis that isn’t materializing (in Mid-Michigan anyway) and are having to reduce their workforce.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

thelastlemming said:


> My wife is an RN for Mid-Michigan Health she works in the Tri-Cities, her and several co-workers were given an extra 120 hours of Paid Time Off to use this year due to a lack of work. A lot of people are either choosing to avoid or required to avoid healthcare sites in anticipation of a crisis that isn’t materializing (in Mid-Michigan anyway) and are having to reduce their workforce.



If they want to work come to Oakland or Wayne County. 

The crisis is here.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Who’d want to live in Oakland or Wayne county anyway? I stay clear of there, virus or no virus. I know a guy who sells medical supplies to hospitals and he traveled to New York last week. Guess how overcrowded their hospitals were? They weren’t. The media hypes everything up and the sheep of this country buy into it. This isn’t as serious as they’re making it out to be.

Our governor is digging her own grave and I hope the people of Michigan wake up soon. People are dying of deaths unrelated to the virus and if they have even the slightest trace of the virus in them then they classify it as dying from COVID-19. Wake up people. I’ve never seen so many people willing to give up their rights and allow the government to run over them. Whitmer is literally singlehandedly running our state’s economy into the ground. Open it all back up and keep the at risk people at home.


----------



## baycountyhunter (Apr 15, 2014)

Firefighter said:


> If they want to work come to Oakland or Wayne County.
> 
> The crisis is here.


don't need them Beaumont and Sinai just laid off hundreds of personnel. They showed it on the news.


----------



## III (Dec 6, 2011)

Turkey hunting.


----------

